# Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Februar 2014)

*Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Huhu

Ich bin am überlegen, ein Case zu bauen, in das 2 PC's passen. Nun stellt sich mit die Frage, ob man dadurch irgendeinen Vorteil im Bereich Software haben könnte. Schlagt einfach mal vor, was man da so anstelleb könnte. 

Danke im Vorraus.

(Ich habe kein passendes Unterforum gefunden, zur Not einfach verschieben  )


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Was meinst du mit 2 PCs? Ein Mainboard mit 2 CPU Sockeln?
Oder so wie diese Höllenmaschiene 5 von der Redaktion? Wo oben noch so ein HTPC draufmontiert ist?


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Du willst also zwei PCs in ein Gehäuse bauen, ohne vorher schon zu wissen, wozu und wofür und möchtest, dass wir dir irgendwelche softwareseitigen Vorteile dazu nennen? Ohne dass du uns verrätst, was du damit genau machen willst? 

Nun gut. Du könntest z.B. einen Raspberry Pi oder einen ähnlich kleinen PC in einen Laufwerkschacht bauen und ihn dann nur zum Surfen im Netz nutzen. Das hätte aber keine softwareseitigen Vorteile, sondern nur den Vorteil der Energieersparnis. 

Ich sehe da auch sonst keinen Vorteil, was die Software anbelangt. Jeden Falls nicht, ohne dass du dein Vorhaben mal genauer erläuterst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Es ist wie Highlander, es kann nur einen geben und so verhält sich auch der Rechner. Ich würde die Idee schnell wieder verwerfen, es werden immer 2 Rechner bleiben da alles ja doppelt ausgeführt sein muss


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Naja, du könntest auch je einen Rechner mit AMD- und nVidia-Grafikkarte in ein Gehäuse quetschen, aber ob das so sinnvoll wäre 
Mit Windows 7 kann man auch einfach beide Karten auf ein Board machen und die Treiber installieren sich dann on the fly.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Februar 2014)

Meine Idee war, 2 komplette PC's in ein selbstgebautes zu installieren. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob man damit etwas anderes anstellen kann, als mit 2 getrennten. Etwas wie Daten schneller bzw direkt austauschen etc.

@Oberst Klink ich möchte nicht wissen was ich damit machen könnte, sondern was dadurch möglich wäre.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Wozu zwei Rechner?
Damit du einen zum Spielen und einen zum Surfen nutzen kannst?
Bis du den Vorteil beim Strom sparen durch den kleinen PC den Aufpreis für den kleinen PC wieder drin hast vergehen mehrere Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Februar 2014)

Nein, habe sowieso 2 PC's stehen. Außerdem soll ein großer Wakükreislauf für beide verwendet werden. (Wie das funktioniert soll weiß ich schon)


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Mir entschließt sich der Sinn trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Februar 2014)

Einen Sinn hat das ganze auch nicht  Die PC werden ja auch getrennt von einander Betrieben, nur habe ich mich gefragt, ob man damit auch was anderes anstellen kann, aber dem scheint nicht so


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Meine Idee war, 2 komplette PC's in ein selbstgebautes zu installieren. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob man damit etwas anderes anstellen kann, als mit 2 getrennten. Etwas wie Daten schneller bzw direkt austauschen etc.
> 
> @Oberst Klink ich möchte nicht wissen was ich damit machen könnte, sondern was dadurch möglich wäre.


 
Dann erklär dein Vorhaben gefälligst etwas genauer.


----------



## Aaronatorism (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Du kannst auf lans gehen und dann kann einer deiner freunde einen pc weniger mitbringen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Belasse es bei 2 getrennten Systemen im eigenen Häuschen. Wie soll das mit der Wakü überhaupt laufen? Die pumpen müssen ja mit dem Start des einzelnen Rechners laufen oder wolltest du da eine Güllepumpe getrennt von den Systemen vorschalten?


----------



## Aaronatorism (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Wie wärs mit dem 3. Nt, dass dauernd läuft?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Februar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Belasse es bei 2 getrennten Systemen im eigenen Häuschen. Wie soll das mit der Wakü überhaupt laufen? Die pumpen müssen ja mit dem Start des einzelnen Rechners laufen oder wolltest du da eine Güllepumpe getrennt von den Systemen vorschalten?



Schau mal in den Wakü Quatsch Thread, da steht schon die Lösung.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Also so wie ich das deute, hat der TE einfach 2 PCs für 2 Personen, die nebeneindander spielen und die Pcs halt verknüpfen will. 
Find ich zwar auch komisch - was machst, wenn einer nicht da ist, dann läuft ein Teil umsonst? lol - aber das ist ja jedem das seine..


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Februar 2014)

Nein, die werden getrennt betrieben. Also jeder kann einzeln an und aus geschaltet werden.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Februar 2014)

2PC's in ein Gehäuse = Kurz zum Kollege mitnehmen&beide können zocken. 

Bei YouTubern , der einte nimmt auf mit Elgato/Streamt gleich. Kann nebenbei Rendern&hochladen und du kannst Produzieren& dem die Renderaufgaben geben.


----------



## Aaronatorism (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Gibt das dann keine Leichenpfade und *plural von error bitte einfügen* errors, erri? , wenn dir gleichzeitig auf eine platte zugreifen?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Februar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> 2PC's in ein Gehäuse = Kurz zum Kollege mitnehmen&beide können zocken.  Bei YouTubern , der einte nimmt auf mit Elgato/Streamt gleich. Kann nebenbei Rendern&hochladen und du kannst Produzieren& dem die Renderaufgaben geben.



Endlich jemand mit Vorschlägen 

@Aarontorism Nene, da werden schon unterschiedliche Festplatten etc genutzt, es werden nur ein selfmade Gehäuse und ein Waküloop geteilt.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

Wenn sie direkt per Lan verbunden werden kannst du dank In-Home-Streaming auf dem langsameren PC den schnelleren als "Turbo" für Spiele zuschalten.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn sie direkt per Lan verbunden werden kannst du dank In-Home-Streaming auf dem langsameren PC den schnelleren als "Turbo" für Spiele zuschalten.


 
Das hört sich super an, hast du vllt mal einen Test oder was ähnliches dazu?


----------



## Olstyle (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Suche  Softwarevorteil von 2 PC's in einem Gehäuse*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Steam-Software-69900/News/Steam-In-Home-Streaming-test-1106639/

Ein Switch für Ein- und Ausgabe wäre aber natürlich genau so gut. Für das Gehäuse könnte ich mir z.B. ein selbsgebautes(bzw. KVM-Switch einbauen) Umschaltpanel hinter den eigentlichen ATX-Panels vorstellen so dass man dann per Knopfdruck/Schalterdrehung Arbeitsplatz und PC beliebig kombinieren kann.


----------

